# Game Thread: Round 1: Game 3 (2) Detroit Pistons vs. (7) Philadelphia 76ers



## Brian.

<center> @ 
*Philadelphia 76ers (H: 25-16 R: 18-23 ) vs. Detroit Pistons(H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Friday April 29, 2005
8:00 PM
TV: ESPN*<center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*



*vs.*


*Samuel Dalembert l Chris Webber l Kyle Korver l Andre Iguodala l Allen Iverson*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*Regular Season Series*</center>







3-1

Nov.6, @ Det 99-91 Pistons 
Jan. 15, @ Det 99-95 Pistons 
Feb. 16, @ PHI 93-75 Pistons 
March 23, @ PHI 107-84 Philly

<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball:Philadelphia 76ers Board :Game Thread: Game 3:bball:</center>

<center>*Series Schedule:*
Game 1 Box Score l ESPN Game Recap 
Game 2 Box Score |Game 2 Recap


Friday, April 29, at Philadelphia, 8 p.m. (ESPN)
Sunday, May 1, at Philadelphia, 1 p.m. (ESPN)
x-Tuesday, May 3, at Detroit, TBA
x-Thursday, May 5, at Philadelphia, TBA
x-Saturday, May 7, at Detroit, TBA</center>


----------



## kamego

Very quick. I like the turn around time. I would predict another Piston win here. Most likey in the double digits.


----------



## Lope31

I for sure will be able to watch this game, even checked ahead on the internet.


----------



## kamego

yep this one is on ESPN national tv i get to watch it too


----------



## Lope31

kamego said:


> yep this one is on ESPN national tv i get to watch it too


The sad thing is, it's not even a sure thing that I get that game since we don't get ESPN in Canada. Often the stations here like Sportsnet Ontario and The Score and TSN will pick up the games and show them but it's not a guarantee.


----------



## kamego

how do you live without ESPN?


----------



## P33r~

Finally one game I can watch. I will be in the game thread for this one.


----------



## kamego

It would be nice if the NBA did something to get all the defending champs games on national tv. It's a shame they have to overlap the Pistons with the Miami games.


----------



## Kunlun

This is pretty much do or die for the Sixers. As we all know and for those who don't, no team has recovered from a 0-3 hole in the playoffs. I don't like the Sixers chances of being the first to do that either so it's a must win situation for us. Expect to see our team give it everything and leave it all out on the court. If that's not enough then your team deserves to win and move on.


----------



## DetBNyce

I would like to say that in two games Allen Iverson hasn't scored 50 points combined.


----------



## nmuman

Are any other Pistons fan bored with this series yet?

I feel asleep last night about 5 minutes into the 3rd.


----------



## kamego

Once the first quarter is over (atleast in the last two games) yeah it has got a little boring. Philly just doesn't have the depth to make a deep full game run on the Pistons. Kind of seeing the same stuff over and over again. AI just can't do it all by himself.


----------



## Lope31

kamego said:


> how do you live without ESPN?


It's not that bad, we often gather around the fishing hole and talk sports. We take turns riding into America to find a television, it's about a two hour moose ride nothing too bad. 

Seriously though we have a channel that I like more than ESPN as far as highlights go called TheScore there aren't any TV shows on, just highlights and games for all sports.


----------



## kamego

I have that to but we call it ESPNews lol has anyone seen Dodgeball? that about sums up ESPN now.


----------



## froggyvk

I'm being told that Average Joe's does not have enough players and will be forfeiting the championship match. 

It's a bold strategy, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off for 'em.


----------



## kamego

espn 8 the ocho


----------



## spongyfungy

Lope31 said:


> The sad thing is, it's not even a sure thing that I get that game since we don't get ESPN in Canada. Often the stations here like Sportsnet Ontario and The Score and TSN will pick up the games and show them but it's not a guarantee.


 8:00 PM	NBA Playoffs on TSN: First Round Game # 3 - Detroit @ Philadelphia TSN HDTV
http://www.tsn.ca/broadcast/Schedule.asp?ShowDate=Apr 29 2005&TZ=0&Channel=TSN


----------



## spongyfungy

*Wager using your Ucash on this game!*

*Pistons to WIN (-3.5)*
nmuman *5000 *1/1 (1.00) -
BBB *1467 *1/1 (1.00) -
Hakeem *500 *1/1 (1.00) -
Kirk20 *180 *1/1 (1.00) -
Larry Legend *100 *1/1 (1.00) -
master8492 *100 *1/1 (1.00) -
oblivion *50 *1/1 (1.00) -
bruindre *25 *1/1 (1.00) -
UnderPressure *10 *1/1 (1.00) -

*Sixers to WIN (+3.5)*
truebluefan *500 *1/1 (1.00) -


----------



## kamego

i lost 70,000 points yesterday so I have to try and get a few before I bet lol


----------



## Jugo

Hello PISTONS fans, I'am new here... Let's hope we will see another Pistons win tonight and maybe some extra (2nd round Dark's vs. Marc aka a**hole) 

GO PISTONS


----------



## kamego

welcome to the board Jugo!

hoping to see a Piston win tonight too


----------



## JoeD

It appears Chuck Daly will be commentating this game, this should be interesting.


----------



## DetBNyce

The crowd's rocking, we can probaly expect something similar to New Jersey's play last night. 3-0 is basically insurmountable.


----------



## MLKG

We look like Phoenix early.


----------



## DetBNyce

Weathered the early storm (so far) with efficient offensive play.


----------



## MLKG

4:30 minutes into the game, Tayshaun has 10 already.


----------



## kamego

so far so good the first quarter has always seemed to be the roughest for us this series


----------



## MLKG

Smart play by Iverson using the offarm on Tayshaun, they shouldn't have given him a foul for that though.


----------



## P33r~

You have got to be ****ing kidding me. All i'm getting on ESPN is some dog training program. Do they assume Australians dont watch basketball or something?


----------



## JoeD

Watching Prince chase down what looked like (and was) an easy break away basket by Iverson was pretty fun since I noticed him stalking him for once.


----------



## DetBNyce

That may have been an offensive foul on Iverson on that play, but good layup and avoidance of the Tayshaun block by him.


----------



## JoeD

P33r~ said:


> You have got to be ****ing kidding me. All i'm getting on ESPN is some dog training program. Do they assume Australians dont watch basketball or something?


Sorry to hear that.  Have you checked all the ESPN channels?


----------



## P33r~

JoeD said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Have you checked all the ESPN channels?


We only get one ESPN channel over here 
Oh well i will be watching the courtside live from here then.


----------



## kamego

i would be livid if espn did that to me talk about a shame


----------



## MLKG

There's Dalembert with his patented play :laugh:.


----------



## kamego

Dalembert's hands haven't been impressive tonight


----------



## kamego

and 1 for TayTay heck of a play


----------



## kamego

Iggy's got 2 fouls time for him to meet the bench for a little bit


----------



## kamego

wow Rasheed threw it down like no other


----------



## DetBNyce

You know Iguodala really looks tentative when it comes to shooting, Dalembert on the other hand... is putting them up left and right.

Beautiful fast break by the Pistons that ends in a Rasheed Wallace dunk.

Glad to see Tay showing the fans nationwide how good he has become.


----------



## kamego

Iggy knows he can't shoot very well. Dalembert might think he has some sort of advantage...I don't know why he is shooting so much.

Heck of a 3 by Rasheed wow oh wow


----------



## kamego

Willie Green finally getting in to the game. He needs to find a new time this offseason. I wouldn't mind seeing him come home.


----------



## MLKG

A lot of early turnovers again, we're playing very good outside of that.


----------



## JoeD

Tayshaun having a great quarter, it's so regular now it seems, if he keeps it up he will have a nationwide bandwagon calling him a superstar, though maybe that requires a shoe contract.

Our shooting is really good and we're finally dominating in the first. Hope we don't go to sleep because of this.

Which channel are you guys watching, WB or ESPN?


----------



## DetBNyce

Philly getting a lot of offensive rebounds, but with the way we're playing... can't complain. We're focused right now, the ball movement is great.


----------



## kamego

We aren't seeing a let down game tonight. We are putting the foot on their throats and going for a kill


----------



## irishfury

High Def Espn Basketball rules


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm watching WB, don't really have a reason. Just prefer Blaha and Daddy Rich.

Plus the WB is ahead of ESPN by a couple seconds.


----------



## kamego

Blaha is the best annoucer in the league that I have heard


----------



## MLKG

Wow, stylish power play by Ben.


----------



## DetBNyce

Philly continues to miss easy layups and I think I hear some faint boo birds.


----------



## JoeD

Wow, sometimes Ben looks like a very talented offensive power forward.


----------



## DetBNyce

I was just going to post how many mismatches we had in the game, but then LB subbed in Arroyo and Hunter. Tayshaun still has the huge advantage over McKie.


----------



## JoeD

kamego said:


> Willie Green finally getting in to the game. He needs to find a new time this offseason. I wouldn't mind seeing him come home.


Do we have a chance of getting him? It would sure beat having a questionably healthy Delfino who doesn't seem to mesh with the team personality wise.


----------



## DetBNyce

CJ said:


> I was just going to post how many mismatches we had in the game, but then LB subbed in Arroyo and Hunter. Tayshaun still has the huge advantage over McKie.



Speaking of, I don't know how effective (if at all) an Arroyo/Hunter backcourt is going to be at this point in the game.


----------



## DetBNyce

The backcourt may not matter with Sheed playing like he is/


----------



## MLKG

That was a ridiculous travel by Iverson.


----------



## DetBNyce

Good block by Hunter called a foul -- at least on first glance.


----------



## JoeD

Pretty dunk by McDyess off the Arroyo set up. They really work well together I think.


----------



## kamego

JoeD said:


> Do we have a chance of getting him? It would sure beat having a questionably healthy Delfino who doesn't seem to mesh with the team personality wise.


We have a chance but I don't know we want to pay him what he will probally get from most other teams (MLE?)


----------



## JoeD

How the hell does Rasheed get a tech on the bench??


----------



## MLKG

Rasheed gets a tech for yelling "And 1 Ron".

That's up there with Jon Barry tieing his shoe.


----------



## DetBNyce

LOL, I can almost hear Sheed as well as Blaha and Daly.


----------



## kamego

horrible miss on the tech free throw


----------



## kamego

43-37 5:22 to go after AI spilts the free throws


----------



## kamego

rip for 3 46-37


----------



## kamego

webber back in 
AI for 3 46-40 4:30 to go


----------



## kamego

billups misses the 3
ai hits the 15 footer 46-42


----------



## DetBNyce

This game has been a battle of runs. Philly cuts the lead to 4-6 points, then the Pistons extend it back up to 9 or 10 points.


----------



## kamego

hopefully LB can put a plan together to get this thing back on track AI has been playing very well the last few minutes


----------



## MLKG

The turnovers and poor defensive rebounding are catching up to us. We're shooting 57% but are only up 4.

Larry said in the paper today that benches always play better at home than on the road- which begs the question "Why is the bench playing more this game than they did in the 1st two home games combined?"


----------



## kamego

to keep the starters rested for next round


----------



## kamego

ben misses the layup out of bounds of dice


----------



## kamego

webber hits the jumper
46-44 3:20 to go


----------



## kamego

billups come back with the jumper
48-44


----------



## kamego

ben fouls webber he goes to the line for 2 shots


----------



## kamego

CWebb hits the first and hits the second 48-46


----------



## kamego

rip misses the 15 footer dice rebounds ben misses the dunk rip rebounds prince hits the 12 footer
50-46


----------



## kamego

ben misses the ally oop dice misses the 9 footer


----------



## kamego

dice (his 2nd) fouls dalembert he goes to the line for 2


----------



## DetBNyce

I can respect Philly. They play hard.


----------



## kamego

dalembert misses the first and misses the 2nd ben boards


----------



## kamego

rip is fouled on his way to the hoop
Cwebb picks up his first


----------



## kamego

rip hits the both
52-46


----------



## kamego

billups picks up his 2nd foul
cwebb to the line for 2


----------



## kamego

Cwebb hits both 52-48 with a minute to go


----------



## kamego

54-51 at halftime


----------



## JoeD

Apparently in the playoffs we are leading everybody with 51% fgs. Not that it matters so much this early.

Damn Rodney Rogers hitting that 3 brought back some of the frustration I had when he did it in Boston against us in the playoffs.


----------



## MLKG

You could tell Iverson was scared of Tayshaun there, he had him 1 on 1 and passed off and they didn't get a shot.

Arroyo has done a pretty dreadfull job of running the offense and moving the ball.


----------



## kamego

AI doesn't want to look bad thats for sure


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Iverson having a great night so far but i think he'll start to cool down in the second half..the pistons have to take care of the ball alot more they turned over the ball 10 times i think in the first half..


----------



## kamego

When Philly doesnt score on fast breaks they don't win games


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> .
> 
> Arroyo has done a pretty dreadfull job of running the offense and moving the ball.



I wish LB would stop playing him with Lindsey. This isn't Mike James and Hunter. Arroyo and Lindsey don't mis well at all. Get Arroyo out there with Dice, Rip, or even Dupree.


----------



## kamego

I'll play the off guard with Hunter no problem there


----------



## irishfury

I think Prince should do what he did in first quarter it seems he can dictate his will on opposing teams when he chooses to...


----------



## kamego

56-51 minute in to the 3rd


----------



## kamego

rip to ben for the easy dunk 58-51


----------



## irishfury

Nice pass by Rip yessssirrrr


----------



## kamego

iggy hits the 2 with the foot on the line 58-53


----------



## kamego

rip hits the 13 foot floater 60-53
AI hits the 14 foot fadaway 60-55


----------



## kamego

offense foul on Rip his 2nd


----------



## kamego

webber is now 3 of 13 from the field ben with the board
dalembert called for the foul


----------



## kamego

rip hits the 7 footer 62-55


----------



## kamego

ben puts the full court press on AI and draws the charge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kamego

ben is fouled by Korver his 3rd


----------



## kamego

AI gets a tech


----------



## irishfury

kamego said:


> ben puts the full court press on AI and draws the charge!!!!!!!!!


IVO got some cheek there :eek8:


----------



## kamego

billups hits the tech shot 63-55


----------



## kamego

63-57

pistons commit turnover number 12


----------



## kamego

rip misses the 14 footer
korver hits the 3
63-60


----------



## kamego

billups hits the 26 footer as the clock expires

66-60


----------



## kamego

ai hits the layup and 1 free throw coming up 66-62


----------



## kamego

he hits the free throw 66-63


----------



## kamego

rasheed hits the 3
69-63


----------



## kamego

ai hits the 18 footer
69-65


----------



## kamego

CWebb picks up foul #4
free throws to Billups coming up after the break


----------



## P33r~

Rip has been great but he still is a walking turnover.


----------



## DetBNyce

Despite a great shooting %, these timely threes are the only reason we're still up. I figure somewhere around the fourth quarter we'll lock down defensive;y ad start to get some rebounds.


----------



## kamego

as long as we cover the spread I won't be upset how we do it


----------



## kamego

billups misses the first and hits the 2nd
70-65


----------



## kamego

Iggy hits the 3 assist from AI

70-68


----------



## kamego

taytay takes the ball to the hole like no other
72-68
AI takes it in for a layup
72-70


----------



## kamego

defense 3 second vio tech on the 76ers


----------



## kamego

miss on the tech free throw


----------



## kamego

rasheed misses the 3 iggy misses a 3


----------



## kamego

ben misses a layup
ai takes it to hole and is rejected by Rasheed


----------



## kamego

rodney rogers hits a long 2 to tie the game

LB calls the timeout


----------



## MLKG

The defense has to tighten up.

Philly has gotten more open looks through 3 quarters of this game than they did in the first 2 games combined.


----------



## kamego

dice is blocked by dalembert


----------



## kamego

ai hits the tough shot pistons are down 2


----------



## kamego

hamilton misses the 3 and it goes out of bounds 76er ball


----------



## kamego

AI jacks up a 3 and misses
kick ball called on korver


----------



## kamego

missed ally oop to ben but Dalembert is called for his 3rd foul on it


----------



## kamego

ben nothing but net hits the first and follows up with the same on the 2nd

tied at 74


----------



## kamego

green short on the 3 out of bounds of dice 76er ball (bad calllllll)


----------



## kamego

ai misses the 18 footer
rip hits the 18 footer 

76-74 pistons leading


----------



## P33r~

We should have never been in this situation in the first place. Apart from the turnovers, it was the other problem was the bench. They didnt give us that spark we got from them the last two games. Leading by two.


----------



## kamego

rodney rogers hits the 3
77-76 76ers are up


----------



## kamego

piston turn over


----------



## DetBNyce

Rip should be our offensive go to guy right now. There's no way Green can even bother his shot.


----------



## MLKG

McDyess has been Mc****en sucking this game. Please for the love of god keep track of the guy who has been burying jumpers on you all night.


----------



## kamego

ben slams one in 
pistons are down 80-78 going into the 4th


----------



## kamego

jackson is fouled down low by Ben his 2nd foul


----------



## MLKG

Finally Rasheed is coming back in.


----------



## kamego

rasheed is back in for dice
rogers hits the 1st and makes the 2nd

82-78


----------



## kamego

ben dunks like a madman with a feed from rasheed

82-80


----------



## kamego

korver jacks up a ugly 3 and sinks it

85-80


----------



## kamego

rip misses ben rebounds and jackson fouls ben his 2nd


----------



## kamego

rip hits a nice 14 footer he has 20 points now

85-82


----------



## kamego

offensive foul on mark jackson his 3rd foul


----------



## kamego

rip to ben for the ally oop they make it look easy

85-84


----------



## kamego

korver misses a 3 and ben gets the rebound


----------



## kamego

prince airballs a 14 footer


----------



## kamego

AI hits the 9 footer

87-84


----------



## kamego

Rip to Ben for the dunk

Ben now has a career high in points tonight 23 regular season and playoff high


----------



## kamego

AI hits the jumper 

89-86


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the 3 jackson rebounds
AI misses the jumper Ben with the board (AI has played the whole game so far)
Mark Jackson fouls Rip while shooting (his 4th foul)


----------



## DetBNyce

Tay has been pretty bad since the first quarter offensively.

Rip and Ben are keeping us in this one.


----------



## kamego

Ben has 23 points and 13 boards so far tonight

8 minutes to go in this one


----------



## MLKG

Rip is in playoff form. The offense needs to keep going through him.

Philly has been holding their lead by hitting tough shots. You have to hope the good looks we're getting will win out over that in the end.


----------



## kamego

Rip makes the 1st and makes the 2nd

89-88


----------



## kamego

dalembert with the layup/dunk

91-88


----------



## kamego

shotclock violation on the pistons


----------



## kamego

webber hits the big 3

94-88


----------



## kamego

prince misses the shot ben rebounds
AI fouls Ben


----------



## kamego

Billups drives ball out of bounds ref points detroits way


----------



## kamego

rasheed to ben and he goes up for the dunk and dalembert puts him on the floor
foul on dalembert ben to the line


----------



## P33r~

I don't like the way this one is looking. Prince can't buy a shot either.


----------



## kamego

hits the first free throw 6 for 6 so far
misses the 2nd free throw
94-89


----------



## kamego

webber hits the 20 footer

96-89


----------



## kamego

LB calls the timeout

CWebb going off isn't what I wanted to see tonight


----------



## DetBNyce

Get the ball to Rip off the screen or to Sheed in the high post or low post and everyone else get out the way, or in Ben's case flash to the basket.


----------



## kamego

so far our bench has scored 2 points....Phily's bench has 21....


----------



## kamego

We need to stop them and slow their scoring down. If we can do that we can create a few points for ourselves


----------



## kamego

billups jacks up a shot and misses


----------



## kamego

iggy hits the 3

99-89


----------



## kamego

rip hits the layup

99-91


----------



## DetBNyce

For the last time, go to Rip!


----------



## kamego

webber misses the 3
billups rebounds
rasheed takes care of webber and hits the 2

99-93


----------



## kamego

webber hits the 18 footer he now has 17 points tonight
101-93


----------



## kamego

billups is fouled while shooting webber's 5th foul


----------



## MLKG

It's amazing how many completely wide open looks they are getting from within 18 feet.


----------



## DetBNyce

The Pistons are starting to get aggressive with their play, I just hope it's not too late.


----------



## kamego

billups hits the 1st and hits the 2nd

101-95 4 minutes to go


----------



## kamego

AI misses Dalembert rebounds out of bounds off Billups


----------



## kamego

AI is trying to work the ref's with one tech already he better be careful it would be awful if he was tossed lol


----------



## kamego

dalembert hits the 15 foot turn around

103-95


----------



## MLKG

That shot by Dalembert sums up this game.


----------



## kamego

ben is fouled by korver his 4th


----------



## DetBNyce

Welll with Dalembert hitting shots like that, you have to wonder if the stars are aligned.


----------



## kamego

ben misses the first makes the 2nd

103-96


----------



## kamego

webber hits the 18 footer
105-96


----------



## DetBNyce

10-14 this quarter, Philly can't miss.


----------



## kamego

rasheed misses the 6 footer webber the rebound


----------



## kamego

webber misses the 16 footer billups goes the length of the floor

105-98


----------



## kamego

rasheed fouls dalembert he's going to line (rasheed's 3rd foul)


----------



## kamego

dalembert hits the 1st and misses the 2nd ben with the board

106 - 98


----------



## MLKG

Rip is doing an unbelievable job staying in front of Iverson. He freaking teammates need to trust him. We're double teamming when we don't need doubles and leaving people wide open.


----------



## kamego

rasheed misses the 3 billups misses the 3 dalembert is knocked out of bounds by webber detroit ball


----------



## kamego

prince is fouled on the entry pass by korver he will shoot


----------



## kamego

prince hits the 1st and the 2nd

106-100


----------



## kamego

AI hits the 3 from webber 

109-100


----------



## DetBNyce

You had to know Iverson was going to hit that three with the way this one has been going.


----------



## kamego

Hey the good news is the Tigers are beating the White Sox 2-1 in the bottom of the 7th!!! Everyone check out the Tiger board


----------



## kamego

rasheed air balls a 3 ben hits the put back

109-102


----------



## kamego

dalembert to the line foul on Big Ben


----------



## kamego

he hits the first and misses the 2nd
110-102


----------



## kamego

ben with the layup

110-104


----------



## DetBNyce

A foul wasn't necessary in that situation. I don't know why there were trying to foul.


----------



## kamego

larry is laughing lol


----------



## kamego

Iggy hits the first free throw and misses the first rasheed with the rebound LB time out


----------



## kamego

111-104 minute to go


----------



## P33r~

I think thats a tie in career high for assists by Rip. At least something good is coming out of this game.


----------



## kamego

ben now has 29 points wow


----------



## kamego

rip with the turnover and he fouls AI

game over ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## P33r~

That should be the game. Damn.


----------



## kamego

AI hits both 113-104


----------



## BaLLiStiX17

Wow tough loss for the pistons..part of the reason they loss was they gave up too many wide open 3's..


----------



## Jugo

Great start by Prince and then he was invisible... One of the best game by Ben. Maybe we should play a little more bench. Give some rest to Prince and Hamilton. 

PISTONS IN 5!!!


----------



## DetBNyce

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> Wow tough loss for the pistons..part of the reason they loss was they gave up too many wide open 3's..



Way too many. Hopefully they'll watch the tape and see what they did wrong and fix it.


----------



## froggyvk

I can honestly say I'm not too upset at this loss. When you've got Chris Webber knocking down long 2's and a three with regularity, Samuel Dalembert hitting baseline jumpers, and Rodney Rogers going off for 13, including three 3's, and you can say you were in it until the final minutes and lost by 9, that's not necessarily a bad night. Now, I'm not saying I've never seen these guys hit outside jumpers, I've never seen them do it that consistantely, and never all at the same time. This Allen Iverson (14-25 shooting) is the one I expect to see for the rest of this series, but I would be stunned if the 76ers got as good a 2nd half from Webber, or as good a game from Rogers, ever again this series. Had one of the two not hit fire tonight, the final score would be a whole different story.

Now, Sixer fans could counter with the Ben Wallace going off argument, but for the most part all of Wallace's baskets came on layups and dunks. I would have been worried if Wallace didn't go off for 29 with all the open looks the other guys were giving him. 

All we'll have to do is make some adjustments for Sunday. If we play offensively as good as we did tonight, we should walk out with a W and head back to Detroit to try and wrap it up. Now, I've got to try for some Game 5 tickets, but I'm not sure if they were on sale before the series, and if they were, they probably sold out long ago.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I expected Philly to at least win one game....this doesnt bother me at all...


----------



## Brian.

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I expected Philly to at least win one game....this doesnt bother me at all...


Yep AI was bound to win a game for philly. This was a must win for philly and they came through. I picked the pistons in 5 so that is looking good right now.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Thing that scares me about this game from a Sixers POV, is every time the Sixers have a game like this where all the roleplayers step up and play huge.. the next game everyone goes cold, and it's Iverson Vs the world.

Here's hoping that doesn't happen this time around.

I still think the big difference in this game was the Sixers playing Willie Green, the defense still had to honor Green's ability to penetrate and they couldn't key on Iverson as much.

I'm confident enough to say, if McDyess scores under 8 points in the playoffs, the Pistons have a great chance of losing that game. His punch off the bench was the huge difference in games one and two, if he's not providing that the Pistons really have to rely on their starters to carry the whole load.

A nice adjustment O'Brien has made, that I really love, is when Arroyo goes in instantly attack him on the defense and post him up. When he came into the game in game 2 and 3, the Sixers posted him up with McKie and Green in each respective game and both times they scored. Then everytime that matchup took place, the Pistons had to send help.


----------



## Copper

Well, I finally made it back.......Man I dont wanna see I-75 for at least a year....I was able to catch the tail end of game #1 but thats it. Sounds like Philly had a little fight left in em. Hopefully the Boys can put them to rest for the summer with no more slips.


----------



## Lope31

I am so depressed I don't even want to read this game thread. Let's just say my friend turned 19 last night and the game was on at the bar. But then I got my 18 year old butt kicked out right around when we had a 10 point lead. I was under the impression we won that game.


----------

